
Ask HN: Good online metronomes - jchimienti
Problem: I cannot find a website or app that allows me to play my music asynchronously w the metronome. I need the sound to come from one device because I want to listen while at the gym.<p>I have tried Mobile metronome and many others. And while mobile metronome does everything I want, the app constantly crashes. Any suggestions?
======
pluber
Just to be clear, you are practicing a musical instrument while listening to
unrelated music in a different tempo, all this while working out at the gym?

~~~
jchimienti
Haha no I'm not playing an instrument while at the gym.

Sorry for not being clear.

I am using the metronome as a way to get my repetitions consistently timed.

